

Algorithm X in 30 lines - VeXocide
http://www.cs.mcgill.ca/~aassaf9/python/algorithm_x.html

======
ableal
Algorithm X in 30 lines of Python (variation on Knuth's Dancing Links)

Exact cover problem, with sudoku solver example included.

